#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Anyone currently teaching in Vietnam?

## traveler

I know the title of this area is 'Teaching in Thailand', unless I missed it I did 
 not see a 'Teaching in Vietnam' area; hence, my post here.


 So, I am wondering if anyone is teaching in Saigon currently?

 Does anyone know anything about the current status of Cleverlearn and Asia 
 Pacific College?

 I have received offers at both of these schools.

 I would appreciate your input on this.

 Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Topper

check out http://www.saigonesl.com

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Milkman is our man on the ground there.

----------


## stevejackson

you can search it on google. :Smile:

----------


## billzant

Was interested in a place ininternational school there but inteviewer put me off and rejected me.
Hope you are keeping well,

All the Best

Bill Z

----------

